# Waxstock 2023 dates?!



## gs_mick (5 mo ago)

Hi all does anyone know dates for this year’s Waxstock or if it’s happening? Seems really late in the day not to know dates for an event that is potentially only 6 months away and to ensure all the traders can book it in their calendars (I work in events and you normally promote the following year’s event at the previous event with early bird discount at etc.) Soms of us need to book time off work to go! Anyone heard anything?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Remember 2022? Whos ready to go bigger for our 2023 10th anniversary show?! | By Waxstock | Facebook


872 views, 65 likes, 10 loves, 26 comments, 6 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Waxstock: Remember 2022? Whos ready to go bigger for our 2023 10th anniversary show?!




fb.watch


----------



## gs_mick (5 mo ago)

Oh Kev you’re amazing thanks!!!


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We will be there


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

Might drag my lad to this if we aren’t away …and lock up the credit card


----------



## DC_cambs (1 mo ago)

Is there a date for this ?


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

As it’s back to its original date it means it again clashes with other events that have already arranged to attend and so I can’t go to Waxstock


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

DC_cambs said:


> Is there a date for this ?


It's on the Waxstock website showing as 22 & 23 July 2023


----------

